
Russian Gamedev Company Playrix to Challenge Tencent and Activision - filato
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/billionaire-brothers-crushing-it-with-gaming-powerhouse-playrix
======
pferde
After looking at the games they produce, I conclude that they're not a
"gamedev company", they're nothing but dirty whale
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_roller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_roller))
hunters.

